# GridLayout: Größe einer Komponente ändern



## Hannes (4. Okt 2004)

Ich habe eine Gridlayout mit 17 Zeilen und 2 Spalten.
In Zeile 17 befinden sich ein Label und eine TextArea.
Die TextArea ist natürlich sehr klein (man kann nur eine Zeile sehen).
Geht das irgendwie, dass ich die TextArea größer kriege? Zum Beispiele länger, also dass das Ding dann über beide Spalten geht. Oder dass es mehr Zeilen anzeigt. Sprich über mehrere Zeilen geht?

Oder habt ihr vielleicht einen ganz anderen Tipp für mich?


----------



## munti2000 (4. Okt 2004)

Hallo!

Ich würde Dir das GridBagLayout dafür empfehlen. Du musst dich zwar - falls du es noch nicht benutzt hast - erstmal eingewöhnen, aber es ist meiner Ansicht nach das beste Layout von allen. Dann kannst Du nämlich auch mit gridheight und gridwidth die Anzahl der Spalten und der Zeilen einstellen!
Hier ein kleines Beispiel, wie ein Objekt aussehen könnte:

```
formPanel.add(textField, new GridBagConstraints( // formPanel ist das Panel, indas eingefügt wird
	0, 0, // Spaltennr., Zeilennr.
	1, 1, // Spaltenbreite (gridwidth), Zeilenbreite (gridheigth)
	0.0, 0.0, 
	GridBagConstraints.WEST, // Ausrichtung
	GridBagConstraints.NONE,
	new Insets(10, 10, 10, 10), // Abstand zu den anderen Objekten
	0, 0));
```

Ich hoffe, dass dir das ein wenig weiter hilft.


----------



## Stefan1200 (4. Okt 2004)

Wenn man das GridLayout verwendet, richtet sich die Größe nicht mehr nach den Componenten, sondern nach dem GridLayout.

Entweder du musst mit mehreren Panels mit je verschiedenen Layouts arbeiten, oder du arbeitest, wie munti2000 bereits geschrieben hat, mit dem GridBagLayout, das sehr komplex ist, um solche Guis zu relalisieren.


----------

